# EVERYONE post a picture of yourself



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Everyone post a picture of yourself will be good to put names to faces.
My pic is in my avatar


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

So is mine.

There is a rogues gallery which contains some, although I dont know how current it is


----------



## Rennie (Mar 18, 2006)

> My pic is in my avatar





> So is mine.



You need to stay out of the sun olive hydra, you're looking a little burnt :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Rennie said:


> > My pic is in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm native American thankyou :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm with you yayo but I dont think anyone could handle a larger one of me


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah peter looks like we are the only ones at the moment who want to show our mugs off.
I will put a bigger one of me up when we get a few more interested posters


----------



## Rennie (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm at work so I can't ATM


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate photos.. but it will be good to put faces to names so i'll get the ball rolling.. this pic is a couple of years old but it's the only one i have..


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 18, 2006)

Well...I'd post one if I knew how to do it without having to load it into photobucket. Takes a while....dialup ya know...


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok here I am


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry just had to put that one in hahah. This is the only one I really have of me. The rest are really just of herps, by the way thats a snake in my mouth I'm munching on.


----------



## thals (Mar 18, 2006)

k, thought I'd add a recent pic whilst I get the chance too (lol notice the time)


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

my pics is going in the rogues gallery soon  
This is the same pic that will go in there (i think) :?
some of u have already seen me anyway :twisted:


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

Now im going2 bed, lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 18, 2006)

*Revdaniel*

Here is a picture


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm, Heres a pic of my ugly mug.

P.s The only way to catch Barra is under a full moon!!! :lol: 

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

me- 12month old photo


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

damn... i'm super size!

sorry to the dial-uppers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2006)

me about a year ago..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have now worked out the typical demographic of a herper - The males are young and 6 foot plus tall and the women are gorgeous.


----------



## steve6610 (Mar 18, 2006)

pmsl pete,
did you think that it might be just that we are all liers, lol, 
or only the young 6 footers and good lookers have put their pics up, 

and where do you fit in there pete, i'm neither so i must be the odd one out, 

cheers,
steve.........


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, so photos time....Sorry about the grainyness...stupid el-cheapo scanner! These are only a week old so fairly accurate.  Enjoy...or run away screaming...whatever suits you best. 

Kath


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 18, 2006)

me, youngest son and my daughter


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 18, 2006)

brilliant idea....now how to do it.....


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

hmmm, please note i was joking around n i dont drink or smoke :roll:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 18, 2006)

*Plain jane*

Well hi and glad 2 see everyone we chat 2, love the snakes :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Mar 18, 2006)

No way im puttin my head up again! lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

But Pugs, you fit the demographic perfectly (as does Kath & Stacey as well I might add)!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> hmmm, please note i was joking around n i dont drink or smoke :roll:



As you mature as a herper you will :wink: You may also find yourself with a strong urge to grow an unkept beard and wear clothes that are at least 10 years past their use by date :wink:


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

This is Kris, we can't show you his face because he's a shunter, but we CAN tell you which brand of toothpaste he uses.....or at least which snakes he has....


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Kris said:


> This is Kris, we can't show you his face because he's a shunter, but we CAN tell you which brand of toothpaste he uses.....or at least which snakes he has....



:lol: :lol: 
It worked :wink: 
What is a shunter?


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

I know, I gave myself a big pat on the head   

A shunter unloads coal and other mineral trains, takes wagons out of trains and replaces them with other wagons. My daughter is under the impression he does this the way she saw Mr Incredible od it at the movies....with his bare hands. He thinks it's a bad thing to rob the children of their dreams....


----------



## FAY (Mar 18, 2006)

This is myself and Garth relaxing on the three days holiday that we get each year ( only if our friend can babysit our dog!). It makes me laugh when I see these pics as I am sure that it will make you all laugh as well!
Sorry Pete these pics blow you theory out of the water about the gorgeous female thing!! HEHE Sorry, couldn't delete the 2nd pic of Garth!


----------



## FAY (Mar 18, 2006)

Me


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

gday ,i,m fairly new to the site just sending a photo of myself with a 4m+anaconda we caught in the pantanal in brazil


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 18, 2006)

nice snake, looks like the one i keep in the backyard.....


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome slimebo, thats a mad Anaconda :mrgreen: love it :wink:


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a small one...don't want to give too much away!!


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

slimebo, you look very fimilair, i think i know you from somewhere lol


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

slimebo said:


> gday ,i,m fairly new to the site just sending a photo of myself with a 4m+anaconda we caught in the pantanal in brazil



Welcome to the site. I'm no expert on boas but that looks like a yellow annie? If so it must be pretty close to max. size?
(I assume that with you being a herper, you are the one in the Pic not smoking?) I dont like how some folk smoke around animals


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 18, 2006)

Well....here I am...again :lol:. This is the most recent pic of me


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah ,i'm the one without the cig.everyone down in the pantanal wetlands smokes but i didn't see a single ciggy vending machine


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Slimebo you have a PM.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats quite a collection of ties you have there? Could it be that you not only collect reptiles?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> slimebo, you look very fimilair, i think i know you from somewhere lol[/quote
> 
> 
> > where would that be?


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

im not sure, maybe you just look like someone i know, where bouts do you live?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's me (with echidna)






-Henry


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, Im going to be brave enough to post a pic of myself. Years of living in South Africa, eating red meat and drinking beer has made me the man I am today!!!








Was pretty warm on that day so excuse the bad hair day.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> slimebo said:
> 
> 
> > gday ,i,m fairly new to the site just sending a photo of myself with a 4m+anaconda we caught in the pantanal in brazil
> ...


that was a fairly small one.a mate of mine has a photo of one they caught there about 2 years ago.had 9 people lifting it,up around 6 meters


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> im not sure, maybe you just look like someone i know, where bouts do you live?


gladstone,queensland


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 18, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Thats quite a collection of ties you have there? Could it be that you not only collect reptiles?



Heh yeah those belong to my very fashion concious cousin....I wish I had as many clothes as him...:roll:


*pinches Neph's cheeks* :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Ok, Im going to be brave enough to post a pic of myself. Years of living in South Africa, eating red meat and drinking beer has made me the man I am today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Is that second one a green burm?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, or patternless. Easiest snakes I have worked with after black heads of course. Bottomless pits. They never stop eating, rabbits is your best bets. Had a couple of albino patternless also. A snake is not a snake if it doesnt get big!!!!!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 18, 2006)

Arent we sad, on the net on a saturday of all days!!!!


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 18, 2006)

not sad dedicated


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Arent we sad, on the net on a saturday of all days!!!!



Lol, thats my life :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 18, 2006)

Have to agree pretty sad all on here on a Saturday but what a great bunch to be on here with, glad to see everyone getting over thier shyness 2. :lol: 
Morelia_Hunter love Ya Python


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 18, 2006)

Not sad, hungover.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Its my day off tafe and my area is boring and crap, So the net looks like a good option
Plus i went shopping today and looks like its going to rain (Thats my story and im sticking to it)


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

In my defense Kris is at work and the kids and I are carless........besides, I don't think there's actually anything to do in Gladstone anyway :| :wink:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 18, 2006)

Im just addicted :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm boring and never do anything.

I'm also too shy to post a picture of myself.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

it is a bit quiet in gladstone today.still a bit hungover from stpaddys day.dam that guinnius and green sausages


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Kris said:


> In my defense Kris is at work and the kids and I are carless........besides, I don't think there's actually anything to do in Gladstone anyway :| :wink:



You could steal a car, wouldnt that make for an interesting Saturday arvo?? :wink: I'm working so thats my excuse.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe if we get caught by the police I could say the kids made me do it??


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 18, 2006)

just pain old me


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

This thread's brill! My pic is in my avatar. I don't have a (pretty) face


----------



## celticskull (Mar 18, 2006)

me and the missus


----------



## celticskull (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry dident mean it to be so big


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 18, 2006)

reptililian said:


> This thread's brill! My pic is in my avatar. I don't have a (pretty) face


its no beauty comp,just want to know who we are talking to.i've got a head like a smashed crab but i still put mine up


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

> its no beauty comp,just want to know who we are talking to.i've got a head like a smashed crab but i still put mine up


Have you seen the girls on this site? next to them I'm going to look like a gargoyle :shock:


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Celticskull, .............Did you used to be in a pop group called "simply red" ?



reptililian said:


> Have you seen the girls on this site? next to them I'm going to look like a gargoyle :shock:



LOL I havent put mine up because i dont want to scare people away !!


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't worry Lily, I understand  That's why I haven't put up one of myself lol.

Cheers, Kersten.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

All I can say, in the straightest way possible, is... snake girls are hotties! :wink:


----------



## snake_freak (Mar 18, 2006)

Me doing a bit of herp hunting........and found nothin


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 18, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Have you seen the girls on this site? next to them I'm going to look like a gargoyle :shock:



Ahh Lily, you keep trying to convince all of us that you're "Looks challenged" but none of us are buying it!! :wink:


----------



## spongebob (Mar 18, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> So is mine.
> 
> There is a rogues gallery which contains some, although I dont know how current it is



Who are you kidding you so called olivehydra! I know Zebedee when I see him. Your secret is out. No doubt you did away with Florence and Dougal and left old Dylan to take the blame. Well you can go off the bed yourself. Boing!!!!!! (I'm sorry to any one under the age of 45 who wont get the joke).

Here's a picture of me (I'm the one on the right). I'm a more comtempary cartoon character.


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 18, 2006)

I guess I will put mine up too. The mare is yonger than me but we have similiar sized stomachs. Dave


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

spongebob said:


> olivehydra said:
> 
> 
> > So is mine.
> ...



Nah it was all Ermitrude the cow, :wink:


----------



## redline (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry dis pic is when i just got up. Hope u like me and dis doest change the way ppl think about me.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 18, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> spongebob said:
> 
> 
> > olivehydra said:
> ...



So she was never actually chewing the cud then. It's all so clear now. Must tell Patrick


----------



## celticskull (Mar 18, 2006)

> Hey Celticskull, .............Did you used to be in a pop group called "simply red" ?


ha ha haa thats ones new i used to get called criss cornell from sound garden befour he cut his hair or sgt dan from forest gump but never simply red


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yayo you have certainly started something here.


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 18, 2006)

HAHAHA Ahhh redline that is such a crack up. I'm finding it hard to type right now due to the laughing.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 18, 2006)

a pic of me from the 40's


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> a pic of me from the 40's



Bloody Russian Sniper :wink: 
You realise his history was just fabricated propaganda? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Where can i get one of those racoon hats?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 18, 2006)

pming you to discuss this.......only agree in part.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

You know I've just discovered there isn't a single picture of me in existence in which I'm not either pulling a stupid face, completely unaware the camera is there or being held in front of the camera forcibly....might just resort to posting pics of Bela Lugosi and try to pass them off as me :roll: 8)


----------



## OuZo (Mar 18, 2006)

I smell a bitch slapping (or snipering) coming on olive...DUCK!


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 18, 2006)

yayo said:


> Where can i get one of those racoon hats?



become a russin sniper in wonter and serve in a world war


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Where can I get an application?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 18, 2006)

i would hope that there isn't going to be any other world wars, but other then that, i would start by going to russia!!


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is a pic of me , please excuse as i was having a bad hair day. I don't normally wear this many clothes either.............


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 18, 2006)

spongebob said:


> (I'm sorry to any one under the age of 45 who wont get the joke).


You have to be 45 to know what the magic roundabout is ?? jeez...in that case im well ahead of my time !! :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2006)

The one in the background is my wife


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Ahhhh I see now.
I still want a hat


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 18, 2006)

Stevo said:


> I don't normally wear this many clothes either.............


Really??!!!.............any chance of a pic in your usual attire then??!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't get it
Isn't stevo usually a guys name?
Isn't it only guys who have wives?


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 18, 2006)

yayo, ive got one of those davey crockett hats......i might be interested in selling it......what you got to offer ? ??


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2006)

Jealous????


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 18, 2006)

*My son Bailey and I*

My Bubby Boy


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

yayo said:


> Ahhhh I see now.
> I still want a hat



You can still buy original mink ruskie hats in Germany. Berlin is full of leftovers from the cold war. Be careful though as there are "copies" in circulation. This was the case when I was last there a few years ago, so things may have changed. Chinese army produce a very similar hat and they are very plentiful in China. Try ebay as well but beware of false copies :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

awwwww i see.
Is it true the copies are made from cat skin?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

yayo said:


> I don't get it
> Isn't stevo usually a guys name?
> Isn't it only guys who have wives?



Usually but not always.

No, the world is now mixed up enough for wives to belong to virtually anything. Stevo just barely counts as something.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

yayo said:


> awwwww i see.
> Is it true the copies are made from cat skin?



All the knock-offs I have seen were vinyl with synthetic trim. A cigarette lighter is always handy. When the vendor is not looking burn the "leather". If it is vinyl it will melt and shrink, while leather will simply scorch. If it is leather replace the scorched article for another and away you go :wink: (So I'm told).


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 18, 2006)

dunno about the hat that i have.....if you can find a cat with a banded black & white tail then it could be !! :wink:


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Ha! Found one with no ridiculous faces...but it was 3 in the morning, I was slightly inebriated and there was somone holding me in front of the camera.....oh well one out of three ain't bad.

C'mon Reptililian it's your turn....


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

redline said:


> Sorry dis pic is when i just got up. Hope u like me and dis doest change the way ppl think about me.



OMG redline, i didn't realize u were so sexy, pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simple (Mar 18, 2006)

Simple is made up of two parts (one part female, one part male) and neither of us feel that we are cute or lovely enough to put our faces on here, not to mention the implications if we accidently offend someone and they recognise the faces when we are out some day. Having said that, if a chance ever came up to meet you guys in person we would jump at it!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

i wanna know how long stevo's been a stevette?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

You look pretty good to me Kris!!! And Simple, I know I'll be in Adelaide next month and again in May..... and I should be able to find my way around para Hills as my busienss partner went to Para Hills High.


----------



## Simple (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry babe, no where near us (female part talking)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, you must be the down south ones. I know someone on here from SA was talking about Para HIlls recently. We''ll just crash at ReptileCity.


----------



## Simple (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope, sorry wrong again. Head north waaaaayyyyyy north!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Im just going to nod my head and pretend i know what your all on about


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

*pic*

Satisfied? :lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

pmsl

I think that's cheating....


----------



## Simple (Mar 18, 2006)

I do love everything you do Lily!!!!!!!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

*pic*

*giggle giggle* 

Thanks Simple!


----------



## Simple (Mar 18, 2006)

male part says nice shoulder blades


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Female part here thinks it's sweet that Pete thinks Kris (male part) looks good....and all you can see of him in his pic is HIS back lol.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

Is that your snake in the background? :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

Taa's Male Simple! I think I have a great big bruise on the left side of my back though  

Also, I'm at the Reptile Park, but damned if I know what kind of snake it is in the pic. Can anyone identify it for me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

How many photos do you have of yourself from the back reptilian?


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Taa's Male Simple! I think I have a great big bruise on the left side of my back though
> 
> Also, I'm at the Reptile Park, but damned if I know what kind of snake it is in the pic. Can anyone identify it for me?



Albino rattlesnake by the the looks of it.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

*pic*

Sadly, Yayo, I think that's it. But I can have more taken if you like!

Albino rattler you say, Hydra? Very clever. Can anyone confirm this id?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

no thanks, I was just wondering.
On the subject the reptile park sucks I live 5 minutes away from it and not in a rush to go back!


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm usually shy, but hey, why not?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmm? I thought you were in jail being tried for war crimes? :?


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Hmm? I thought you were in jail being tried for war crimes? :?



huh? War crimes? You've got the wrong bloke Reptilililian.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 18, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> spongebob said:
> 
> 
> > (I'm sorry to any one under the age of 45 who wont get the joke).
> ...



Aha this could be interesting. I only know about these from my own childhood and have not the foggiest about them downunder. When did the repeats final come to to an end? Is this the case that only a pom would know? And olivehydra what else does he have to hide? Blaming it on a poor cow, i ask you.................

PS. How young can I claim to be?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

> huh? War crimes? You've got the wrong bloke Reptilililian.


Sorry. I thought perhaps your real name was Saddam


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2006)

reptililian said:


> > huh? War crimes? You've got the wrong bloke Reptilililian.
> 
> 
> Sorry. I thought perhaps your real name was Saddam



That's okay, as long as you didn't confuse me for some psychopath. Lol :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 18, 2006)

spongebob said:


> [
> 
> PS. How young can I claim to be?



Knock 10 years off :wink: The ABC were showing it when I was a kid.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Kris, I always refer to people by their user name  But I reckon that a good looking woman like you would have only married a good looking bloke anyway, so yeah, Kris (male part must be OK as well.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

But let's not forget they have reruns of everyting on foxtel now....we could all claim to be 21 again


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn Pete....he was getting his hopes up and everything....I think he's somethin special...but he wont let me show his face yet lol.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 18, 2006)

Please please please give me the lowest quote!

I want to be young again

And yes another Krabbie Pattie is just like glucosamine.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

C'mon people, yayo - who hates places devoted to reptiles - has instructed that EVERYONE has to put up a picture! I think a few faces are missing.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

....Hypocrisy I say!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 18, 2006)

Attack is the best form of defence :lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

You are wise in the ways of the world Grasshopper....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Every time I post I stick my photo up along with that stupid Human that I am sitting on top of.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Ururur, did someone say Grasshopper?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

thats umm.... different.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

"Ururur, did someone say Grasshopper? "

lol I did....was that bad??


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 18, 2006)

grasshopper looks like my ex motherinlaw


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Kris said:


> "Ururur, did someone say Grasshopper? "
> 
> lol I did....was that bad??



That depends on whether or not setting Sdaji's internal 'vaguely capacitorine thing' off is bad.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not quite sure.....does it hurt? Or are the electrical charges fun? 
And I think now you're just inventing words to scare off the newbie.... :roll:


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 18, 2006)

*Heres Me*

Hi all well here goes nothing its as good as pic as i have also im afraid to say i remember very well magic roundabout!anyone remember adventure island? rolf harris and coogie bear?showing my age oops.


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be worse Odessa....I'm hearing little voices singing the H.R. Puffenstuff theme....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Ohh c'mon Odessa, copy Lily and post the one of your back.   Pretty Please


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Kris said:


> I'm not quite sure.....does it hurt? Or are the electrical charges fun?
> And I think now you're just inventing words to scare off the newbie.... :roll:



Yes, it hurts, but it's not electrical. It just charges up until something triggers it. Don't be scared, I don't bite people. We need newbies, most of the regulars around here are... actually, no, I shouldn't say that


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

Careful what you wish for....we''ll soon be everywhere :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Peter: would you like a picture of my back?


----------



## OuZo (Mar 18, 2006)

Stevo I feel so violated :lol: 

Odessa, DANE!!!!


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 18, 2006)

*One for you peter!!!*



peterjohnson64 said:


> Ohh c'mon Odessa, copy Lily and post the one of your back.   Pretty Please


Cause you asked so nicely peter 
Never mind puffenstuff what about number 96 and the box no wonder the 60's generation are so open and loving LOL we had good shows to teach us.


----------



## zulu (Mar 18, 2006)

*re EVERYONE*

My pic is on my avatar so people can recognize me at herp meetings an stuff


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I do Sdaji, so I can compare it to Odessa's. and Kersten (not falling for that again) if you keep posting then you won't be newbies so then you will fall into Sdajis other comment.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry rotten fingers punched the wrong button tried to delete second one told you all i was an old lady


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

I tell you Pete, you're breaking poor Kris' heart....and I think I can cope with falling into the "other" category....just....sniff sniff....


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 18, 2006)

where's the snake tat Odessa?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes I do Sdaji, so I can compare it to Odessa's. and Kersten (not falling for that again) if you keep posting then you won't be newbies so then you will fall into Sdajis other comment.



You do? Wow, that's a bit disturbing! :shock:

How long do you have to be here before you're no longer a newbie? How long must you be here to become an APS veteran?


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

After the first blood is spilled........(that was a joke guys )


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to survive a battle or two to be a veteran Sdaj :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

76 posts. Then you're a verteran. or 2,500 posts and then you're a pensioner.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

76 posts can't be considered a veteran and most newbies have been in at least half a dozen battles by the time they've been here for their first 24 hours :lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

lol I notice you set the pensioner bar at double your current tally....handy being able to make up the numbers like that :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Blood may be a prerequisite though.


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

*One for you peter!!!*



OdessaStud said:


> peterjohnson64 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh c'mon Odessa, copy Lily and post the one of your back.   Pretty Please
> ...



Just wondering if that's a mirror in front of you or a picture? 8)


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Snake tatt*



purplefunkything said:


> where's the snake tat Odessa?



If you look on the rock next to the wolf I think that is a snake


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> where's the snake tat Odessa?



i can c a snake


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 18, 2006)

in Odessa's tatt i mean, lol


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 18, 2006)

*Snake tatt*



shamous1 said:


> purplefunkything said:
> 
> 
> > where's the snake tat Odessa?
> ...



did i mention i need glasses??? this is why im in the process of scanning a pic of my back at the mo  

i think this is grounds for a new tattoo oddessa

Ollie is awesome..... where are you....back shot please


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

*And finally - My ugly dial*

Sorry if there are kids present but here is a pic of me. Taken about 20 minutes ago. 
I just bought this Bredli off Afro today.

She is a beauty and the kids can't stop talking about her. The wife does not know yet though. She can get over it later.

This is a great idea for a thread. It's nice to put faces to names.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 18, 2006)

me.... :wink:


----------



## wombat (Mar 18, 2006)

My pic's in my avatar. Although I'm growing my winter coat (beard).

Complements to your tatooist Odessa. It's a pity you can't show off that wonderful art work in public.

Probably the only way to get a pic of Lily's face on here is to take a pic at an APS gathering, then post it here and hope she doesn't delete it as moderator. :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

great Bredli Shamous!!


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

OdessaStud make sure you don't fly "JET STAR" they don't like tattoo's. Fly with us at Virgin we'll look after you.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Shamous, can I take my baby EWD's as hand luggage. flights are virtually as cheap as freight these day so I was thinking of visiting some people.


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I will be looking for a male in the very near future. so if anyone has one out there, for a good price :wink: let me know.


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 18, 2006)

As long as they don't have metal pins in them. Nothing will show up on the detetcors. I did'nt tell you that though or anybody else for that matter. Don't want to start a smuggling operation going.

PM me and I'll tell you what to do :roll:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

One male coming up!! Oops, I cant sex them yet. sorry


----------



## indicus (Mar 19, 2006)

HAHAHA....one of the funnist threads i've seen on APS for sometime....well done
I'm quite ugly....and dont want to make children cry.... :lol: 
I'm not kidding!!!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 19, 2006)

i've seen pics of ya indicus, i think ya sell yaself short


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 19, 2006)

odessa - eye karumba :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Keep the pics coming people


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

and when was this post started? this morning? anf look how many reply's youve got!


----------



## Reptile City (Mar 19, 2006)

Jason at Reptile City, sorry for recking the thread.
Pic is 1 year old.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 19, 2006)

its OK Jase, you are also tall.


----------



## shiner (Mar 19, 2006)

This is me at 2am




ImgFree.net - Hosting Images
click the pic to enlarge 

Not at my best.... LOL


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm really frightened to put my pic up now! So many good looking people...I'm short and fat....although- to not scare anyone I think I have a pic of my back somewhere...will post it shortly ifn I can find it.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay...don't say I didn't warn you. 

Front and back shots. *shivers* it even frightens me....










And if you're wondering what the marks are on my back- they were bruises. Don't ask me how I got 'em tho...!
Please do not blame me if small children have nightmares after having veiwed these pics.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 19, 2006)

Antaresia Lady dont put youself down, u look nice and friendly 2 me  

ps, im always getting bruises (usually when im drunk falling all over everything) and forever wondering how the hell that happened :twisted:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 19, 2006)

It's fun isn't it, being drunk and all..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Excecpt at 9.45am the next day Breds ;(


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2006)

Better if you cant remember all the stupid things ya do when ya are drunk


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 19, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Ok, Im going to be brave enough to post a pic of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Morelia_hunter......i think you have a long lost brother !!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 19, 2006)

jnglgrl said:


> Antaresia Lady dont put youself down, u look nice and friendly 2 me
> 
> ps, im always getting bruises (usually when im drunk falling all over everything) and forever wondering how the hell that happened :twisted:



Have to agree with jnglgrl on this on Antaresia Lady, least you were brave enough to put in a full frontal!  

How are you guys making your pics smaller??????


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I get the picture I want to resize and then I open it up using Microsoft Picture Manager. I then resize it to about 600x450 or there abouts.
Hope this helps.

I also agree with with commnets regarding AntaresiaLady. Your dial is better than mine any day and you posted them unlike some other people that just put back shots (Have to admit they are nice back shots though :lol: )

What counts is on the inside of a person otherwise I would'nt have kids and would not be married :shock:


----------



## zulu (Mar 19, 2006)

*re EVERYONE*

God those albino burmese are ugly


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 19, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Ohh c'mon Odessa, copy Lily and post the one of your back.   Pretty Please



the back thing seems to be the in thing.....plus I dont want to scare anyone either  

Mighty fine thread idea yayo


----------



## staffsrule (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok this is me after a very crap day at work !! Sorry to anyone who is scared LOL


----------



## staffsrule (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry bout the size thing, that was just to make it more scary LOL


----------



## yommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Me and my very friendly diamond :evil:


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Stevo why have you posted a pic of Zoe as you? Or are you saying that you are the one off to the side?


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok i'll post a pic, but only if all the girls on the site promise not to flood me with PM's


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 19, 2006)

WoW....da_donkey, you look like brad pitts brother................................cess :wink:


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks MM, alot of people say i look a bit like Heath Ledger.

Anyway this is a picture of my gilfriend...she's not really into reptiles but she does love smoking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't mean to sound rude DD but can i have her number?
Wouldn't mind sharing a dunhill with her


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats ok Yayo, but most of the time she only smokes rollies (white ox) she keeps all the brand name durries for special occasions like when she hands in her doll form or has to go to court.

Will PM you her number.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent.
**Smells breath for freshness**


----------



## Dave82 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am the guy on the left


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice barra, the one your holding is quite dark


----------



## Dave82 (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah he was sitting in the live bait tank, then we decided to go for the photo op


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 19, 2006)

Moreliaman, last time i checked i did not have a double chin like that? Awesome snake though.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

Please girls, i said dont flood me with PM's.

My girlfriend is geting very angry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

shes chain smoking because she's stressed about you leaving her


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2006)

*Me at the races*

This is one of very few pics i have, most of my photos all involve reptiles or motorsport, either way this is me about 2 years ago, i dont look any different except for longer hair.

Simone


----------



## Magpie (Mar 19, 2006)

Was that Bathurst 2004 Simone?
Sure was cold that year, I had to buy an extra Jacket.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2006)

Hehehehe no this one was Oran Park, the last year John Bowe was sponsored by Ozemail.......believe me if it was a Bathurst shot there would be a drink in my hand and it would be a very unclassy photo. Last year was the first year in 3 years where i had not been hit with a bunger or a flaming dunny roll on the backside. Will you be going this year????????? If so, see you at the Oxford Hotel for a drink.:twisted:

Simone


----------



## Magpie (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh, No wonder I didn't recognise the devil.
2004 Was probably my last year, for a long time at least.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 19, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> Hey Stevo why have you posted a pic of Zoe as you? Or are you saying that you are the one off to the side?



Who the **** is Zoe?????


----------



## OuZo (Mar 19, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 19, 2006)

me


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG

Sorry


----------



## Parko (Mar 19, 2006)

IT'S PHOTO IT'S BIG


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

*movieworld*

well i am over the 6 foor mark but no longer young and my racing days are over


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

PS the anti-eat ain't workin...


----------



## Samma3l (Mar 20, 2006)

my mate sherm said to say "its toe, its big!"


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 20, 2006)

crikey.....
big toe, big photo
junglemad; big.......er photo too..


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 20, 2006)

no really 

I took the mask off to reveal the real me


----------



## ari (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's me - pic is like a few minutes old.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

*me!*

here is I


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 20, 2006)

This is me after I got back from the Ivory Coast in West Africa


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 20, 2006)

damn ! that went huge sorry about the Pic size people


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

cool hair


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, definitely fit the profile Nina.


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks Nina Your not too shabby yourself :wink: :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

peter: which profile is this??

hehe thanx beardy! I try! Actually I dont, my diet consists on chocolate, CC's, and lots of jogging hahaha.


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 20, 2006)

I think its the Hot Chick profile Nina


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

hahaha nice one  

Hot, and loves Snakes! (and horses, and Orcas, and Spiders and about a zillion other animals )


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 20, 2006)

> Hot, and loves Snakes! (and horses, and Orcas, and Spiders and about a zillion other animals )



What a coincedence Nina, I have a snake and people call me a horse and I love Free willy  hehehehehe


----------



## alby (Mar 20, 2006)

ok here goes


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

there will be no freeing willy here Ben!! (my place? hahahahah)


----------



## junglemad (Mar 20, 2006)

was that pic taken for a modelling portfolio Nina? Absolutely babelicious


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 20, 2006)

nina don't let ouzo see the horses, you won't get rid of her once you do.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

junglemad: sorta, was more of a b'day pressie, there are others I cant post on here 

soul: she's into horses huh? I'll have to have a chat with her!


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 20, 2006)

she loves horses, pm her, she loves to talk about horses.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry this pic looks all sweet and fun-lovin’ *BECAUSE I’M NOT REALLY LIKE THAT!!! OKAY!!!!!!!* Hehehe I’m a mean SOB with a bad attitude and I’ll punch you in the mouth for even looking at me!! 8) Truth be told my 9yr old daughter was cracking me up with her silly, but effective attempts to get me to smile for the camera (something I loathe doing!)  

Also a big thanks to Sdaji for the modelling of his lovely big female Water Python. She was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2006)

But it was all okay in the end, I made her wear the matching headset! hehe!


----------



## Kris (Mar 20, 2006)

They're awesome pictures and the python is beautiful! What a cheeky grin your littel girl has lol. Love to see kids relaxed and enjoying interacting with snakes, we've got quite a collection of pictures of our kids and the animals we keep coming along too, they make for interesting show and tell days at school along with shed snake skins 

Cheers, Kersten.


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay, so here it is : : : : : :


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay, so here it is : : : : : :

Scotty and I - a bit dodgy - it was taken on a moble


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah, just found ones of us, but not together... (one is usually holding the digi)


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 20, 2006)

ahhhh


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a shot from our wedding... and then one which is a bit more recent (and casual!!!)


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 20, 2006)

here's the more recent one, from a day of 4wding.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the only one i have of myself


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 20, 2006)

No wait i found another


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 20, 2006)

Wrong thread but i just found a pic of my pet rat nelson :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

hahaha nice one!!

any 'after' pics/.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice Rat


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 20, 2006)

No more pics but a funny story though. I bought the rat for the water python and put it in the snakes tank, i came back about two hours later looked in, and the little fella was snuggled up alseep in the snakes coils. The two of them lived like that for about two weeks before my sister decided that the rat was too cute to feed to the snake and decided to adopt it. 

We kept nelson as a pet until about a week ago, he was just like a puppy!


----------



## Gerry (Mar 20, 2006)

dare I ask what happened a week ago?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 20, 2006)

I used to have a pet rat called Basil, he was awesome! They are so smart


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 20, 2006)

We kept nelson as a pet until about a week ago, he was just like a puppy![/quote]

Cmon, dont keep us in suspence.........what happened to Nelson?


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 20, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> I bought the rat for the water python and put it in the snakes tank, i came back about two hours later



:shock: :shock:


----------



## Dicco (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm with serpenttongue, great way to risk giving your snake a slow and painful death or severe injry!


----------



## Parko (Mar 20, 2006)

I've seen a water python at sydney expo which had a rat left in with it over night by a previous owner, the snake had chunks out of it from head to tail, literaly chunks missing all over. Never underestimate what a live rat can do to your python waruikazi. A friend of mine ridiculed me when i warned him of this, some months later his young diamond python had it's head bitten off at the neck. No exageration, completely bitten off. He'd been doing it for a cpl yrs without incident before that.
I can understand how ppl find it hard to believe that a rat can overpower a python, but if the python isn't hungry it can and does happen.


----------



## Kris (Mar 20, 2006)

This is what can happen when live rats are put in and left with snakes. The picture was taken a year after it was chewed. Apparently this python was also wild caught and kept by unlicensed people.

Cheers, Kris.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2006)

Definately not worth the risk! And it's actually illegal to feed live prey down here in Vic anyway.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 20, 2006)

for my first snake and first time ever feeding a snake i did live and the mouse jumped onto my coastals head (which i still have today ) and it tried to bite it but i grabed the more out qyuickly and out of anger i threw it against the concrete floor  im againd animal cruelty all together but i was caught up in the moment


----------



## Dicco (Mar 20, 2006)

You should never do something like that to an animal no matter how angry you are, period. It was your fault it tried to bite the Carpet, it thought it was going to die. Getting caught in the moment is no excuse, please remember that.


----------



## taurus (Mar 20, 2006)

how do you put on a pic????


----------



## junglemad (Mar 20, 2006)

i like the pic of nina better than the chewed snake


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 20, 2006)

Dicco said:


> You should never do something like that to an animal no matter how angry you are, period. It was your fault it tried to bite the Carpet, it thought it was going to die. Getting caught in the moment is no excuse, please remember that.



In reallity whats the difference between this and smacking its head on a brick before feeding ?It would have been a quick death either way .


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 20, 2006)

That's what i was thinking dobermanmick. When i did work experience at Taronga, the three guys each had a different technique for killing the mice. One held the mouse firmly in his hand then flicked the mouse once, or twice if neccesary, on the head. Another held the mouse in the same way, but hit the mouse's head against the corner of the bench, and the other simply threw the mice into the wall just above the bench. All three methods might sound a little cruel, but all 3 methods resulted in a swift death, and i'm sure if the mice had a choice, they would prefer that, rather then simply being thrown into a cage with a Taipan or Carpet Python 8)


----------



## Gerry (Mar 20, 2006)

Im with junglemad.. lets have more pics of the ladies of APS rather than chewed snakes and talk of squishing mice.. lol


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 20, 2006)

lol haha, just for the record by method is dads beer brewin CO2  so no smackin round ova here

So back on the subject were all the pics of all us sexy herpers haha


----------



## junglemad (Mar 20, 2006)

12 thousand views?? what a thread!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah pretty good thread 
Good work people


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 20, 2006)

Nina Peas? Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahaha, you haven't heard of animal cruelty until you've heard of some of the rat killing techniques I know of! :shock: Some make a cold hearted stone like me feel ill.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 20, 2006)

Then at least there is ONE positive side to them


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 20, 2006)

Gerry said:


> Im with junglemad.. lets have more pics of the ladies of APS rather than chewed snakes and talk of squishing mice.. lol



okey dokey then.....

me out of my hide box and basking up the uv.........


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 21, 2006)

> I've seen a water python at sydney expo which had a rat left in with it over night by a previous owner, the snake had chunks out of it from head to tail, literaly chunks missing all over. Never underestimate what a live rat can do to your python waruikazi. A friend of mine ridiculed me when i warned him of this, some months later his young diamond python had it's head bitten off at the neck. No exageration, completely bitten off. He'd been doing it for a cpl yrs without incident before that. I can understand how ppl find it hard to believe that a rat can overpower a python, but if the python isn't hungry it can and does happen.



i bought a male water python from "a zoo" once, covered from head to toe in scars, dunno it's history, but i'm assuming live feeds. well over 20 large scars


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of me from about 12 months ago.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> Nina Peas? Doesn't everyone?



wha???


----------



## OuZo (Mar 21, 2006)

It's ok Nina, I do too


----------



## Gerry (Mar 21, 2006)

damn zo! that was going to be my reply :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hehe your Yoda reflexes are weakening my young herpentice :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont follow what's going on!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2006)

Gerry said:


> dare I ask what happened a week ago?



Sorry for the delays... i had a class to go to.

It's not a very exciting end to the story, we leave his cage open so he can wander around and i think a cat or quoll or something ate him... Such is life :cry: 

I know about feeding live and i don't do it anymore, that was back when i first started keeping herps and didn't know anybetter... and my local petshop told me it would be fine. I only feed F/T and F/K now because a mouse managed to bite one of my children's back. Didn't do any damage, but i don't really want to risk it again.


----------



## Gerry (Mar 21, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Hehe your Yoda reflexes are weakening my young herpentice :lol:


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 21, 2006)

So where are all the real piccys????

We want more mug shots.....

The topic is:::: EVERYONE post a picture of yourself


----------



## junglemad (Mar 21, 2006)

toilet humour nina...nine peas....nine pees...what nationality are u when u are urinating??? EUROPEAN...you're a peeing....hardly worth it really??

more birthday pics please nina


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

urr, riiiiiiight 

acutally, my full nick-name is Nina brand Peas, came from high school, cant remember why!!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

*..*

...


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya know ScottBec....I think it WAS "EVERYONE posts a picture".........


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

14,000 views!! Gives you and appreciation of how many people actually read this crud


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

pmfsl if it's crud why are you still posting pics of yourself....??

Kris.


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 21, 2006)

what about some more pics of your mare nina


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 21, 2006)

speak for yourself, i see no pics of this little black duck


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 21, 2006)

Cause I am crud  

I'm bored at work and have nothing else to do, except eat CC's!


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

I found one for (of?) you Soulweaver....


----------



## star11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, here is the most recent one of me (Justin), and my better half (Lynzy).
I have lost so many of my photos cause some pelican stole my computer!! :evil: 
It really pays to back things up.


----------



## star11 (Mar 21, 2006)

sorry guys....you get two of me....it has been a while.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Lol no problems  

Shame about the computer....humans can be the worst animals sometimes.

Where was the tree climb?


----------



## star11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Kris, The photo was taken at O'Reily's, Mt Lamington National Park, nth NSW. It is a beautiful spot.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Awesome, I went on a tree climb there once and loved it  Despite the fact that I have a raging fear of heights  ....but it helps to go when you can't see what's around you.... :roll: 
Oh, should have signed off properly before....
Cheers, Kersten.


----------



## star11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Kersten, Yes it is spooky up there....I was faking that stupid grin... :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, this thread sure turned out popular, maybe not after I post. :lol: 
I found this one from when I still had long hair, its about 2 years old.


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 21, 2006)

Rennie I certainly wouldn't mean to offend but I thought you possible looked a little like Russel Crow??


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 21, 2006)

damn, now there is two photos of me on this site 

how do i remove them hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry dont have any pics of me, no camera has survived that task yet.
But my vote goes to jnglgrl,- shes a hottie.
nina doesnt scubb up to bad either I sposse, but juglgrl is just plain hot.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 21, 2006)

what?? at least i am wearing eye shadow in one pic and holding a rifle in another.......just so unfair


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 21, 2006)

> Sorry dont have any pics of me, no camera has survived that task yet.
> But my vote goes to jnglgrl,- shes a hottie.
> nina doesnt scubb up to bad either I sposse, but juglgrl is just plain hot.



My vote goes to pythonrockchik1, yummy!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, Ivan Mallat soulweaver person, but you just dont make the grade, maybe if you had some breast implants and a total face re-plant, na you still wouldnt be in juglgrls league.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 21, 2006)

i demand a recount!! 

and when did this become a beauty contest anyway ?


----------



## Rennie (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I've been told that a few times before but I don't see it. At least I can think of a few worse people to look like


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ha ha ha, not a beauty contest maybe but I think the contenders,(all hot female herpers on this site), need to do the swim suit thing, dont you all agree.
Come on reptililia, show us your front side in a bikini, that goes double for you juglgrl.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 21, 2006)

I think thats a brilliant idea True Blue! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes occasionally I have a good idea. And this one is a ripper. Lets just hope that they do the right thing and give us blokes a preveiw, as none of us are shovinistic pigs at all.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

No....not at all 

I think it's just become something more than a beauty contest :? 

Kris.


----------



## Gerry (Mar 21, 2006)

Its gonna get ugly in here soon... I can feel it :? :roll:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

No it wont, we just need to be nice to each other, and a few pics of bikini clad hot women is very nice to say the least.


----------



## southy (Mar 21, 2006)

well heres me without my bikini top on, keep it in your pants, :lol: and another fishing up near you trueblue, off hinchenbrook island.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

I found one that didnt destroy the camera, Thats me being held.

Hows the teeth on those spaniads southy. scary ah.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

I found one that didnt destroy the camera, Thats me being held.

Hows the teeth on those spaniads southy. scary ah.


----------



## southy (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah caught some good fish up there, most had big teeth, its funny how i hold a hammerhead i caught up there trying to keep my fingers away from its mouth


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Caught a few barracda, some huge, they scare the crap out of me, every time you atempt to get the hook out they try to latch on to you, and man the teeth on those things is I sight to behold.
Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

NinaPeas, jnglegirl and pythonrockchick r hotties


----------



## Stevo (Mar 21, 2006)

Come on Rob, show yourself. You have to show the ladies as herp girls dont do blind dates.........


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well you wanted a pic of Soulweaver...........He looks something like this lmao


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

NNEEEIIILLLL your beds on fire!!!!.....am I the only one sad enough to actually remember the episodes well enough to quote from them?


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 21, 2006)

No you're not!!!  

Neils mother: "Neil, did you make your bed?"
Neil: "No, i bought it"


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

My favourite line ever was "CLIIIIFFFF!!!!" If you saw the last ever episode you'll know why that's funny :roll: 

Kris doesn't even know who the young ones are....he thinks I've finally snapped my last frayed ends of sanity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't mean to sound like a kill joy (im far from it)
But maybe the females that have posted their pics don't want to be commented on they aren't on "show" for that purpose so to speak.
Don't want to sound like a wet blanket but seems abit disrespectful and desperate


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Very good point Yayo, it's just a shame that the objectifying of women is being encouraged by some who should know better.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Sometimes it must seem as if!
You really are a CLIFF!
(I know diferent episode to the one you are talking about)


----------



## junglemad (Mar 21, 2006)

this thread had been really cool, we see the bold and the beautiful and we don't see the gutless wonders...all good


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

"Hey kids, stop snogging and pay attention to me 
Coz if you're a wild eyed loner standing at the gates of oblivion 
Then hitch a ride with us, cuz we're on the last freedom moped out of nowhere city 
And we haven't even told our parents what time we'll be back"

I'm stopping now....really....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Junglemad am i one of the beautiful ones? 
Just joking dont get any ideas


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 21, 2006)

> Very good point Yayo, it's just a shame that the objectifying of women is being encouraged by some who should know better.



That sounds like something an ugly person would say :lol: :lol: 

j/k no offence intended.. :wink:


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh goodness, the words on the screen.....must go kill myself. Actually to be honest I consider myself to be quite ugly  But that isn't the point and you know it 

Kersten


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

24 pages strong.
Is this one of the longest threads ever on APS?


----------



## junglemad (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris you are some kind of split personality hemaphrodite...who are we talking to this time??

ps Yayo, i suppose you are cute in your own special way although you aren't enough to turn me to the dark side


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup, that's me/us. I've even named them all.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Want to touch my......... cat?*

I apologise in advance......

Especially for the Goatie..... what was I thinking? You'd think one of your mates would tell you it looks crap don't you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Is that tigers name "chester"?


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh god, is that real?  I'm a deep shade of green. That's a gorgeous animal.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Mar 21, 2006)

Am I missing something here?

The cat is named Mohan...... and no that chain the keeper is holding didn't make me feel any safer at all.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Stevo, I honestly dont have a pic of me on the computer other wise I would.
Kris, its only a bit of fun, hell dont take life so serious.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Mar 21, 2006)

Pic is real, I have a whole CD full of the pics.

I took a couple of friends of mine to Dreamworld to walk with the tigers for their wedding present.

Costs $400 but is well worth it as alot of the money goes to conservation as there are very few bengals left in the wild, something most Herpers can empathise with...

Very worth while.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

TrueBlue...what was I taking seriously?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris,-Sorry, about me commenting on the females looks, I did not mean any offence to any one,(nor do I want a blind date as my girlfreind would kill me), I thought it was quite complementry in a fun sort of way, but hey thats my sence of humor, any way sorry if I offended any one as thats was not my intention.
But hey a bikini parade would be cool. :wink:


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not offended by anything you've said to be honest, in fact I'm not actualy offended as such by anything anyone has said. I just thought alot of it was a bit sad really. I'm not sure it was anyone's intent to put women down by doing it but it does come across that way .


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm with Rob.

Oh, and to be fair, the young guys can do their own parade in a separate post that Rob & I dont ahve to look at


----------



## davidfbarnes (Mar 21, 2006)

True blue I share your sense of humour...... often leads me into trouble....

Bring on the bikini runway....


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I agree pete, southy was enough.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

david, yes same here, as well as my sometimes brutal honesty.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

I honestly don't think for a moment either of you meant it badly, I don't know either of you to judge that kind of thing, let's face it-at the moment we're all words on a screen. I don't think it really ever hurts anyone to receive a compliment. I think Yayo's point was that a line got crossed. And I agree, though I'm not saying that everyone who passed on a compliment was doing something wrong.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 21, 2006)

> I honestly don't think for a moment either of you meant it badly, I don't know either of you to judge that kind of thing, let's face it-at the moment we're all words on a screen.



I'm words and a picture :lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

See....I actually can cyber laugh


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 21, 2006)

Well back to the tiger ( I want one ). lol and I think this was a great post it just dont seem like its going to stop and its nice to see who we are chatting with.

Come children lets play nice


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Im lost now, remeber Im of male inteligence.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Over 17,000 views
Good work people


----------



## buck (Mar 21, 2006)

yayo said:


> Don't mean to sound like a kill joy (im far from it)
> But maybe the females that have posted their pics don't want to be commented on they aren't on "show" for that purpose so to speak.
> Don't want to sound like a wet blanket but seems abit disrespectful and desperate



Coming from a someone who has a Storm Trooper dry humping as their avatar on a site fequented by children .... :roll:

Mick(for michaelh)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Its "thrusting" princess.
I don't see it making passes at people or showing anything disrespectful am I?
Does it offend your pretty little eyes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

And if you read my sig its in reference to duff man from the simpsons......Is that also "un suitable" for children who frequent channel 10?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 21, 2006)

meow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

There you go pumpkin I didn't want to offend you with my vulgar humour..... pffft


----------



## buck (Mar 21, 2006)

It doesn't worry me in the slightest. I just find it ironic that you are so worried about disrespecting people and had that as your avatar.

Oh and as for the petty name calling - say what you will. It only reflects badly on yourself.

Mick(for michaelh)


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2006)

pmsl..........p.......m.......g.........d...........f.............s.........l...............
Are you two going to start poking your tongues out at eachother or will you meet out on the oval after school's done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Who is it bothering?
Is it vulgar?
And why is it ironic, He's not pretending to "dry hump" as you call it, Its also a dance move.
Ironic would be me asking to see girls in bikini's.
And it obviously does bother you if you took the time to write it about it.

Please if anyone (except buck) finds it offensive say so and i will remove it.
There are better ways to go about it buck, Making a petty squabble about it is not one.
My original "Thrusting storm trooper" will be living in my avatar window until someone is genuinely offended not just saying something for the sake of it 

ALSO check your sig before you start pointing fingers funny boy *yawn*

**Thrust away stormy**


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

All I am saying is that someone who has been here longer than 5 mins would know that similar avatars have been banned in the past. I find it ironic as stated before because you are trying to display high morals and at the same time have an avatar which has been seen as questionable in the past on a site frequented by children.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a little bit petty picking on an avatar like that  Especially when your bloke is trying to get through a turnstile sideways Buck :lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 22, 2006)

Now, now Moosenoose....don't be using that logic stuff like that.


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> It's a little bit petty picking on an avatar like that  Especially when your bloke is trying to get through a turnstile sideways Buck :lol:



Yeah you are probably right but it's also a bit petty picking on a couple of tongue in cheek comments about a couple of girls who willingly put their pics up for public scrutiny.


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

Kris said:


> Now, now Moosenoose....don't be using that logic stuff like that.



Speaking of logic I'm still struggling with this ...

Yayo said:


> This is just my opinion but I really doubt that a few exotics escaping and breeding would make a massive impact on Australias ECO system I think its just a case of the government trying to flex its muscles and show they have power like lets face it the government brought one animal we will never get rid of and are breeding worse then rabbits and moving into parts of Australia where the government said they could never survive (Im talking about cane toads).


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2006)

Buck, I hear you here mate. ''cane toads went out of control so other exotics wont'' is what yayo seems to be saying in his post.


----------



## Kris (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I'm struggling with that one too, but I was under the impression it came from another thread. Are we now that desperate that it's time to bring up extraneous arguments in order to be "the winner"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

What does that have to do with this thread?
Also im sure if the Admins/Moderators find it offensive it will be gone by midday tomorrow.
Im not going to say anything more on this matter because it obvious you are just a trouble making public hero with nothing better to do at 12.50am (No offence to the rest of you people on-Including me )
By all means if you have something worthwhile or appropriate to ask/say to me I will be more then happy to reply etc but im not going to play "school yard" games with you on a subject that has no bearings at all.
As I said in my previous post If people find it offensive i will remove it but I won't respond to such silly requests because you are bored.
Also I am pretty sure the females that put their pictures up in this thread didn't do it to be "scrutinized" I think you need to take a few days to learn some etiquette because your "people skills" don't seem to be your forte'.
I started this thread for abit of fun and to put names to faces not to put people on "display" like quality cuts of meat, And if you can't enjoy the thread and have some good clean fun then please don't let the door hit you in the @ss. 

Pssschhttt Yayo....Over and out!


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

Kris said:


> Yes, I'm struggling with that one too, but I was under the impression it came from another thread. Are we now that desperate that it's time to bring up extraneous arguments in order to be "the winner"?



Are you serious???? Does it matter where it came from???? That's like saying you can't question anything that happens in Parlimentry question time at a press conference because it didn't happen at the press conference.


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2006)

In a way it's kind of understandable, i mean a thread where we show a picture of ourselves is just a joke anyway, look at me and aint i just the sexpot from hell. I put a photo of Ivan Milat up and only Reptililian sensed something was wrong, she thought it was Saddam Hussein, she was close.
This thread is just for fun so aint the place to grill foolish statements, plenty of room for that on the other threads. :wink:


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

yayo said:


> What does that have to do with this thread?
> Also im sure if the Admins/Moderators find it offensive it will be gone by midday tomorrow.
> Im not going to say anything more on this matter because it obvious you are just a trouble making public hero with nothing better to do at 12.50am (No offence to the rest of you people on-Including me )
> By all means if you have something worthwhile or appropriate to ask/say to me I will be more then happy to reply etc but im not going to play "school yard" games with you on a subject that has no bearings at all.
> ...



You started the school yard games "pumpkin". I was trying to make a simple point in a mature manner and you took offence and started name calling.If you want I can also find some more of your posts where you have been somewhat argumentative yourself so it seems that I am not the only one who suffers from your so called "boredom".


----------



## Kris (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually I'm not serious, this is a net forum...it's words on a screen. If you are referring to whether or not I consider what I said before a sensible statement then yes I do. You're trying to make a case for him being petty and hypocritical about his objecting to how he perceives women have been treated in this thread by bringing in a point from a thread from days ago. It's sad. 
I'll leave you here to sit and think up some scathing and (in your own mind) witty reply to this. I've no doubt you'll find someone else to have a go at while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Parko and Buck go check the thread "keeping illegaly".
Next time i will write it in latin since either of you seem to be too good with english.

P.S Parko if this thread is such a joke and you took the time to find and host a picture of Ivan Millat then dosen't that make you more of a joke?

Yayo's final thought:
Im tired and im going to bed

Take care of yourself......and each other (Jerry springer)

Breaker Breaker...... Yayo over and out!


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

Kris said:


> Actually I'm not serious, this is a net forum...it's words on a screen. If you are referring to whether or not I consider what I said before a sensible statement then yes I do. You're trying to make a case for him being petty and hypocritical about his objecting to how he perceives women have been treated in this thread by bringing in a point from a thread from days ago. It's sad.
> I'll leave you here to sit and think up some scathing and (in your own mind) witty reply to this. I've no doubt you'll find someone else to have a go at while I'm sleeping.



"None are more unjust in their judgements of others than those who have a high opinion of themselves. " Charles Haddon Spurgeon 1834-1892, British Baptist Preacher


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2006)

Yayo, ofcourse this thread is a joke, it's light hearted, i love a good joke that's why i posted an Ivan Milat photo as myself. I was a part of the joke and got it, you dont seem to get it but that's perfectly okay, dont worry i'm sure you are a good chick anyway. It's a joke, you might not get it but nevertheless i enjoyed myself. Like Stevo pretending he was a woman, it's called fun.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 22, 2006)

Parko said:


> In a way it's kind of understandable, i mean a thread where we show a picture of ourselves is just a joke anyway, look at me and aint i just the sexpot from hell. I put a photo of Ivan Milat up and only Reptililian sensed something was wrong, she thought it was Saddam Hussein, she was close.
> This thread is just for fun so aint the place to grill foolish statements, plenty of room for that on the other threads. :wink:


Damn, THAT'S who it was! :lol:


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2006)

Yours sincerely, Ivan.
PS want a lift somewhere?


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 22, 2006)

This thread is huge! I have to add to it.
Pic is of me on my latest dive trip to the Red Sea, Egypt and a totally random one.


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 22, 2006)

Whoa... sorry guys, tried to resize. Not an arrogant individual at all...haha!

Why won't anyone believe me? LOL!!!


----------



## Stevo (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll be happy to post a bikini shot of me. I just have to ask Luke for permission and maybe the photo as well.
As for the petty arguments, I too dont like them. If you are going to argue on here dont make it petty , have a full on crack at each other. 
So bring on the nude women and ban kids from this site. jmo
Cheers and breaker breaker rodger dodger over and out Stevette


----------



## OuZo (Mar 22, 2006)

> I'll be happy to post a bikini shot of me.



I'm not sure the world's ready for that Stevo :shock:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Why do threads always have to go down that long road of shame. Maybe Trueblue and I should get it on again just to kill this thread, you hearing me old timer!!! :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2006)

Stevo said:


> I'll be happy to post a bikini shot of me. I just have to ask Luke for permission and maybe the photo as well.



Permission granted! Post away! (This I gotta see!)

Funny how in all of its "niceness", this thread is heading towards a lockdown! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh dear, what have I done. Once again Im sorry to have caused this grief. Im not desterate,I was not making a pass at anyone, I ment no disrespect, it was ment as GOOD CLEAN FUN, but it seemed to of gone straight over a couple of peoples heads.??
Hell Im with stevo here, should I just post a pick of me in a bikini, is anyone ready for that.
MH,- I hear ya,- you young whipper snapper. :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 22, 2006)

haha heres a half nude pic of me :roll:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

*Nina chokes on her hot chocolate*

someone please resussitate me!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

mouth to mouth please?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

Nina, only if you have your bikini on.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

that can be arranged!!


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 22, 2006)

you want bikini shots ??? :shock:


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 22, 2006)

wheres that monkey


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 22, 2006)

and...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

AAHHH! Run away!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 22, 2006)

BIGTOE said:


> and...



I'd say the amount of Boldenone these "ladies" are taking might warrent these pics to be posted in the current horsey thread?

"drugs are bad, mmkay? Dont do drugs, mmkay?"


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 22, 2006)

No the horses are actually pretty


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

man, I am a bit terrified now! Whats with the tongue one??


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 22, 2006)

Feast your eyes on the glory that is fuscus *

* Paper bag nearby recommended


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

in one of the pics where you have a hut and sunnies on, you kinda look like the guy from myth busters


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 22, 2006)

whats with the yellow shirt pic?


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 22, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> in one of the pics where you have a hut and sunnies on, you kinda look like the guy from myth busters



It's FUSCUS....


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 22, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> whats with the yellow shirt pic?


Before and after 105 kilos to 75 kilos


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

see, it is him! haha

Congrats for losing all that weight!!


----------



## crackers (Mar 22, 2006)

*mug shot*

im a bit late at getting in on this
NinaPeas...........your pics are great :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

cool snakie! Wild??

and thankyou


----------



## crackers (Mar 22, 2006)

yup and thankyou! :mrgreen:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

cool! I wanna hold some wild snakes. Where abouts what that pic taken?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 22, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> soulweaver said:
> 
> 
> > whats with the yellow shirt pic?
> ...



well then congrats


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 22, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Kris,-Sorry, about me commenting on the females looks, I did not mean any offence to any one,(nor do I want a blind date as my girlfreind would kill me), I thought it was quite complementry in a fun sort of way, but hey thats my sence of humor, any way sorry if I offended any one as thats was not my intention.
> But hey a bikini parade would be cool. :wink:



Pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Were have I been, lol. Ok I can only speak for myself and im NOT offended :lol: 
Actually I cant stop laughing :lol: :lol: 
It takes alot to offend me, a hell of a lot :twisted: 

Now speaking of bikini parades, what about a water pistol fight in bikinis? :twisted: 
I bags the super soaker, lol :lol: :wink:


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well this is me in the Big Brother Shower


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

jnglgrl,-Oh my god yes please, can I play to.? :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

PS, what does pmsl mean.? Ive always wondered what the hell all those abreviations mean.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol, TrueBlue, it means pee myself laughing


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, lol is laugh out loud :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

"lol", thanks, I now know what 2 of them mean.


----------



## zulu (Mar 22, 2006)

*re EVERYONE*

God thats funny bigtoe and trueblue :lol: Dont you get a enough chickybabes on the beach TB :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2006)

zuluworrior, not up here, but back in coolum it was rather constant, yes indeed.
Thats why Im now in one of those relationship thingys. Why is it thou that as soon as you live with someone your always in trouble but dont know why?, Are us men that bad to live with.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 22, 2006)

ok heres one of me, sorry about the smoke, i have given up now.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 22, 2006)

gosh you mob...away for a day and yous are all blueing


----------



## Dicco (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice one Pike, Jack?(excuse my lack of fish knowlege)


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah Dicco, its a jack, got a couple of them that size down Jacobs well.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good mike,

we should catch up one day.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Mar 22, 2006)

kool fish  and nice pix every one


----------



## Gerry (Mar 22, 2006)

since we are going with a fishy theme


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 22, 2006)

gerry you missed the quote 



> thats not a fish, this is a fish!


----------



## joelypat (Mar 22, 2006)

Its been a while since i made a post, but i will try to get in on the act.


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Mar 23, 2006)

Pic of my big mug.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2006)

> africancichlidau wrote: ?Nina Peas? Doesn't everyone?
> 
> 
> wha???




Whizz, Look out keeper


----------



## bubbaloush (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok i have no idea how to post a pic on this thread anyone want to help me out? 
But what a huge thread, gosh four days in hospital and come back to see a thread with over 22,000 views not bad guys!


----------



## Kris (Mar 23, 2006)

Have PM'd you about the pics Bubbaloush


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2006)

Hope the Hospital stay worked out OK bubbs


----------



## webby (Mar 24, 2006)

this is us


----------



## webby (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry about the size i didn't want you guys to have to see us up that close..lol


----------



## Rupes (Mar 24, 2006)

This is me, when my hubby tells me im not permitted to have another python, 
Cheers Tammy :x :?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 24, 2006)

that's ok, he will forget about it soon, and then you can buy some more!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy McSnapper Gerry! Nice T-U-N-A!!! 





Rupes said:


> This is me, when my hubby tells me im not permitted to have another python,
> Cheers Tammy :x :?



Oh! Spawn of gatekeeper! :lol: Show him the door Tammy! :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 24, 2006)

Rupes said:


> This is me, when my hubby tells me im not permitted to have another python,
> Cheers Tammy :x :?



Send hubby on a nice cruise



and buy what you want whilst he's gone !


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Gerry said:


> since we are going with a fishy theme



Pffft It's not a fish unless it can eat you.....





this is from where every body goes jetty jumping


----------



## Gerry (Mar 24, 2006)

that thing couldnt eat you! maybe nip you around the ankles a bit .. LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 24, 2006)

You should see the one that got away


----------



## nigmax (Mar 24, 2006)

> Oh! Spawn of gatekeeper! :lol: Show him the door Tammy! :lol:



And how long did it take until you could get more than one snake oh great MOOSEY LMAO :twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2006)

> Oh! Spawn of gatekeeper! Show him the door Tammy!
> 
> And how long did it take until you could get more than one snake oh great MOOSEY LMAO



LOL Nig mate, how quickly we forget


----------



## nigmax (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm the one on the left :shock:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Gerry said:
> 
> 
> > since we are going with a fishy theme
> ...



my god, some stick insects have caught a baby shark!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

peterescue said:


> waruikazi said:
> 
> 
> > Gerry said:
> ...


----------



## Kris (Mar 24, 2006)

Waaaay back in there somewhere Purple


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

Kris said:


> Waaaay back in there somewhere Purple



thought this thread had started to peter out after gerrys tuna. seemed to have done the complete 'fish' circle starting with Rossagons fish and the mysteriously vanishing bum


----------



## Kris (Mar 24, 2006)

Lol Purple I think some things are better left as a mystery........


----------



## redline (Mar 24, 2006)

nigmax said:


> I'm the one on the left :shock:


----------



## davidfbarnes (Mar 24, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Gerry said:
> 
> 
> > since we are going with a fishy theme
> ...



Is that Nightcliff Jetty?

If it is, I knew there was a reason I never jumped off it!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, this thread is still going

*sigh* okay, here is a picture of me.

I think I'm better looking than Stevo or Reptililian.


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 24, 2006)

some one search back to some pics trader posted from a VHS meeting. there are pics of afro, souly and various others posted!

andrew


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 24, 2006)

> thought this thread had started to peter out after gerrys tuna. seemed to have done the complete 'fish' circle starting with Rossagons fish and the mysteriously vanishing bum



HAHA, I was wondering if anyone noticed that!!!! I was fishing under a full moon!!! Good editing to whoever did it!!


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 24, 2006)

lol nick you look like val kilmer in the doors lol


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 24, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> some one search back to some pics trader posted from a VHS meeting. there are pics of afro, souly and various others posted!
> 
> andrew



Anyone who does this, will be shot 

plus i shaved my head so i don't look the same anymore.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 24, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> SLACkra said:
> 
> 
> > some one search back to some pics trader posted from a VHS meeting. there are pics of afro, souly and various others posted!
> ...



Someone please look. I want to see. Mmmm ...before and after :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 24, 2006)

after can not be found as this black duck doesn't do photos  .............anyway i am off to delete an old thread..........


----------



## Stevo (Mar 24, 2006)

Ill make sure i bring my camera to vhs meeting mr weaver


----------



## Stevo (Mar 24, 2006)

Nick you sexy biatch


----------



## nigmax (Mar 24, 2006)

Stevo said:


> Nick you sexy biatch


I missed you baby :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> plus i shaved my head so i don't look the same anymore.



My God I'm freakin' out already! :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Wow, this thread is still going
> 
> *sigh* okay, here is a picture of me.
> 
> I think I'm better looking than Stevo or Reptililian.



ahhhhh.....the back-shot pic, peterj64 will be happyhappy  now how bout that front shot Sdaji and Reptililian :wink:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

Rossagon said:


> > thought this thread had started to peter out after gerrys tuna. seemed to have done the complete 'fish' circle starting with Rossagons fish and the mysteriously vanishing bum
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, I was wondering if anyone noticed that!!!! I was fishing under a full moon!!! Good editing to whoever did it!!



Couldnt miss it! what an impressive full moon!!!!!! shame about the beer but.....


----------



## Robbo (Mar 24, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this thread is still going
> ...




back shot i thought it was the front its cousin it


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 24, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this thread is still going
> ...



:lol: I think Lily is a dentist and you probably wouldn't like what you saw if I showed my other side!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

awwww, cmon, be brave, nice to see who we're talking to   
....oh, this means lily has brilliant teeth hehehe


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are three more of me....

I still say I'm better looking than Reptililian and Stevo.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 24, 2006)

the other two...


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 24, 2006)

oohhhhh...very sneaky.....rather artistic, i like the first one.....


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sadji, looks like your a bit of a red neck lol.


----------



## Kris (Mar 24, 2006)

It's a wig isn't it? :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2006)

I assure you, Sdaji doesn't wear a wig


----------



## Kris (Mar 24, 2006)

Then perhaps we should scalp him for the funny hair braidy thingies


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 25, 2006)

Kris said:


> Then perhaps we should scalp him for the funny hair braidy thingies



Funny ? I think they look rather cute!  

I bet a lot of hard work and love went into those artistic designs.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice designs Sdaji!


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2006)

Just cause I inserted a picture of a female as me Sdjaii, doesn't mean that you should also............. :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 25, 2006)

pike: yeah, I was sunburnt 

Kris: my scalp worked hard to produce that hair and Pantene works hard to keep it looking so lovely! Please don't call it a wig.

Wrasse: cute? Umm... maybe  I'm not sure if I'd be comfortable wearing those styles for more than a couple of minutes though :lol: Lots of hard work and love went into the hair do thingies  I certainly couldn't have done them  I'm doing well if I can get any more creative than the style in the first picture :lol:

A.Lady: thank my hair stylist 

Stevo: you're not finding my pictures attractive are you? 

Golly gosh! Over 200 views for each picture :shock: Maybe I should put up some pictures of my other side


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

Kris is just jealous since he had to shave all his off :cry: 

Kersten


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 25, 2006)

Kris said:


> Kris is just jealous since he had to shave all his off :cry:
> 
> Kersten



should we call you samson now? why did you have to shave it all off? this means an updated pic you know!!


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol does that make me Delilah :shock: 

I seriously doubt you'd get him to post a picture of his face in here (he's such a shy, sensitive little thing :wink: ), and we have no backshots of the hairless Kris.


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 25, 2006)

shy? or really unattractive? lol (just joking)


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

Shy :wink: He says he's stunning.... he's laughing as he says it though :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 25, 2006)

Quick....get the camera out while hes not looking!!!!
go the papparazzi!


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol there are pics of him out there, I'd just be slowly and painfully murdered if I put them up


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

Ha! He caved into the pressure :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2006)

Who's a pretty girl 
(yes I might be slightly attracted, but that wouldnt surprise anyone but mark)


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 25, 2006)

WOOOO****wolf whistle here******HOOOOOO Finally! Love the first family portrait!   :wink:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 25, 2006)

actually i love the rainbow, can you tell us about him/her.....do you have any for sale?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now you are just showing off Arj!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I'm impressed! Sdaji- you're a bit of a hottie!! *grin* 

Love love love the first pic...for reasons I won't reveal .


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 25, 2006)

there we go john nice shots. just one quesiton, where was the one with the slow down for lizards sign taken?

andrew


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 25, 2006)

Stevo: the pretty girl is Aimy. I'm the guy whose neck she is around.

purplefunkythingy: I love the rainbow too  Princess Aimy, my favourite snake. I have one of her sons for sale at the moment, and might have another one or two for sale in the near future. PM me if you're interested 

Peter: don't pretend you don't love it 

AntaresiaLady: no need for a cigarette lighter when I'm around. Enjoy your secrets 

Slacky: thanks. The lizard sign was by a road which went through an area with a lot of lizards.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hay Arj, its 11pm on Saturday night. ALL the girls on this site are now out there hunting for you. Hope you are hiding your IP address.

And that is interesting about the lizard sign. I do a lot of country driving and always see signs warning me to slow down for 1 reason or another. But the danger is never there. happy to see that your sign actually meant soemthing.


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 26, 2006)

Damn....this bundy tastes good!

Is this thread going to make 30,000 views? I hope so!

Go Yayo!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

The vodka is better :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Whats this Kersten? Own profiles now???


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

I even have an introduction thready thingie...geez I'm a technomalogical whizzbanger


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, if I had a choice, I'd be on the Vodka with you Kersten. Had a BBQ earlier and all that's left is VB or Bundy. Bundys it is. Been a great day!!! :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Bundy....bundy makes for BIG head pain....and we wont even mention the VB :shock:


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL!!!

That's where experience comes in! Knowing when to call it a night is always a good thing. Especially when little one wakes up at 5:30am every morning religously!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Sure is, which is why I'm calling it a night now  Mine don't wake up that early, but you can bet if I don't pull the plug now they'll be up at 5 just to spite me :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

my kids wake up at 9am on sundays. and lets keep it clean tonight folks. If you look back through this thread there are some flames. And most of them late on Sat nights.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

You're one lucky man Peter  But anyways, we're off to bed. Have fun all, and do as Pete says and keep it clean :wink:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool...we can sit around the flames and get warm, tell stories and drink Bundy. 

Nice!


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 26, 2006)

flames? lost me peter.

Kersten, for your sake I hope they don't pull the 5am stunt. Have a good evening and an even better Sunday.

Rob, JungleRob (LOL! If you can't laugh at yourself why laugh at all hey!)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 26, 2006)

And Sdaji- We don't smoke, but we sure seem to end up with a whole lotta candles around the place! 

And for some reason...they always seem to be in a circle...weird that!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank Rob. I made it all the way to 6.30....what a sleep in :lol:


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

up already kersten? cant remember wen i woke up


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Mmmmhhmmmm up already. kris (the lucky so and so) is still out like a light.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

god, wish i culd sleep in, my bird always wakes me up


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 26, 2006)

eeeeeyyyuuuu sdaji I think you should go back to the back shots lol


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

i finaly have decided 2 put a pic of me up, dont laugh, i hate the way i look


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Hornet mate, anyone who would seriously pick on someone in a net forum about how they look is a pretty low sort of illegtitmate child. I haven't seen anyone here yet who seems like that sort of person :wink: If you've seen people laugh at anyone for how they look in this thread it's safe to say it's because they know eachother and they're just mucking about. I think you're safe from that kind of childish rubbish


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

yea i trust people here thats y i posted my pic, i know the guys here rnt like that


----------



## OuZo (Mar 26, 2006)

Okely dokely, here's the pic of Judy's 50th again (I have my bitch slap hand ready incase Souly tries something). So this is Judy, Daavid, Brian, Lani, Stevo and Souly. ENJOY OLIVE!!!!! :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey hornet, you look like one of them guys off Green Day....cool  

Ouzo: nice shot of Souly!


----------



## Stevo (Mar 26, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## trader (Mar 26, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Okely dokely, here's the pic of Judy's 50th again (I have my bitch slap hand ready incase Souly tries something). So this is Judy, Daavid, Brian, Lani, Stevo and Souly. ENJOY OLIVE!!!!! :lol:



:shock: Phew I am glad it was you that posted that pic ouzo and not me, ( I did not want to upset Soulweaver)...Stevo does look quite pretty. :wink: I am happy to say since that pic was taken of me at my B'day party I have lost 7 kilos..!! yippee! 

I was going to post a few from past VHS meetings...but didn't want to upset anyone...:roll: 

See you on Friday at the meeting? 

Cheers, Judy


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol: Sdaji, you should post a pic of your pretty self whenever you post anything containing some of that academic 'rubbish' you go on about, that way people will get lost in your eyes and you won't have to be a periodic recluse


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll get you's a picture of me when I get a chance to grasp a camera. :wink:


----------



## chucky (Mar 26, 2006)

*me*

hi this is me


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

trader said:


> I am happy to say since that pic was taken of me at my B'day party I have lost 7 kilos..!! yippee!



What are you talking about Trader, you didnt need to lose any weight!!


----------



## angua21 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok, here goes nothing, I havent been on here for ages but i thought i would get in on it...
I really hate this pic but its the ONLY one i have of me...its about 4 years old now.


----------



## Robbo (Mar 26, 2006)

after 37 pages i thought i might jump on the bandwagon
pic taken fresh today


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 26, 2006)

Chucky..nice shot, looks like a ripper setup behind you there
Angua21...at least this thread got you back here eh!  it's a brave pic considering lots wont post theirs.. :wink: 
robbo....oooohhh...cripes....looks like you need to be too fit for that....hand me a beer and I'll watch


----------



## angua21 (Mar 26, 2006)

hehe, alot has changed since the last time i was here....i just found another pic of myself at my 21st...was a while ago now, but its one of those strange old fasioned things on paper and my cd slot wont take it...go figure 
so many new people! and so many more other girls than i thought!

oh and someone here somewhere said something about horses, I have 3 of those too 
and how embarassing..i just realised that pic has the date on the bottom.....and its only 3 years old..


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 26, 2006)

it's a good addictive site eh  
nina peas is the horsey person, i resuced a neglected filly but we didnt gel, oh well at least shes still alive and at a good home now


----------



## angua21 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep its a great site, and the guys, and gals, on here were very helpful when i first got my snake and he wouldnt eat. he is now about 16 months old and growing like a weed, still bites me every time i get him out at least once, but thats life, lol.(i know pics or it didnt happen, i have some somwhere, might find em if someone asks)


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 26, 2006)

yipyip, post'em, im sure we'd all love to see them, especially the folk that helped you out at the start would be happy to see your snakie made it  
im just getting my act together to start an album in the gallery...


----------



## angua21 (Mar 26, 2006)

hmm it would seem i have lost all the recent ones of him in the endless depths of "the safe place" (computers have one of those too!)
here are some old ones of him, he is now eating small adult rats, i will get some newer ones soon
(eep, topic hijack! sorry...  )


----------



## angua21 (Mar 26, 2006)

hey look, i lied, i found a pic of me today at 'Auto Italia' in Canberra, i am in between the cars in the red top and leather pants


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 27, 2006)

Robbo by the angle of your tow line it looks like your being towed by a helicopter.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe he's at one of those water parks? They have the towlines come off big ones suspended over the water.


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 27, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Maybe he's at one of those water parks? They have the towlines come off big ones suspended over the water.



Does that come with a magic wake maker too? :shock:


----------



## junglemad (Mar 27, 2006)

JungleRob said:


> AntaresiaLady said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he's at one of those water parks? They have the towlines come off big ones suspended over the water.
> ...




Now that is funny


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

*geronimo!*

my friend asked me to post this pick of him.

Just a note, never mix home brew beer with an inflatable pool! :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my god....


----------



## Robbo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cyborg said:


> Robbo by the angle of your tow line it looks like your being towed by a helicopter.



my brothers boat has a high tower on it makes it better to do this
not a pic of my but my little cousin 
i took the pic though :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

He would of got a big red belly when he landed!


----------



## Robbo (Mar 27, 2006)

he landed all his flips for the day
even got pics to prove it


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 27, 2006)

Haven't been on much lately cause of work, but he is two of me. First from when I got my XR8 and other from a dress-up party on saturday (Wrong Side of the Tracks Theme).


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2006)

> I like my women like I like my coffee


What? ground up and boiled :?


----------



## NoOne (Mar 27, 2006)

BIG ASSS


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 27, 2006)

lol awsome pic of the guy jumping in the pool! how deep is it? nina did he bellyflop or is the pic of him just part of his jump in thats misleading. 

robbo nice pics i would love to try that!

andrew


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 27, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> BIG ASSS



wot...coffee gives you a big asss....i had a goat called coffee...she was a pain in the asss


----------



## Snake (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok so now i guess its my turn to show what i look like, hmmmm, ok here goes.


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 27, 2006)

man there is some unattractive people on this site lol


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Hornet mate, anyone who would seriously pick on someone in a net forum about how they look is a pretty low sort of illegtitmate child. I haven't seen anyone here yet who seems like that sort of person :wink: If you've seen people laugh at anyone for how they look in this thread it's safe to say it's because they know eachother and they're just mucking about. I think you're safe from that kind of childish rubbish



errrr....where's yr picky then cwarren72?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol damn Purple I was just about to post about that and you beat me to it


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 27, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovin that little purple dude in your avatar :wink:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lovin that little purple dude in your avatar :wink:



yip - i think he fits the funky purple title real good.....now if i can just get him doing the thrusting thing like yayo's avatar....


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol oh dear.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 28, 2006)

hahaha maybe the electric boogaloo...or Michael Jacksons moonwalk?? 

is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that'd be better :wink: Lol nope, not me. It's Siouxsie Sioux from Siouxsie and the Banshees. I like her and I liked the pic and I figured I'd get away from the snake thing


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 28, 2006)

angua21 said:


> hey look, i lied, i found a pic of me today at 'Auto Italia' in Canberra, i am in between the cars in the red top and leather pants



Now i'm thinking.....Hot day.....leather pants......sweaty ????? ewwwwwwwwwwww

If you fart in leather pants does it make it louder ?







Skorpious unusual car m8 (well to me anyway), looks like a ford focus with BMW headlights..........whats the red "P" in the window for ?


----------



## angua21 (Mar 28, 2006)

canberra hot? you must be joking!
these people complain if it gets above 30 degrees


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

You're kidding right Angua?? It sits well above 30 for most of the summer and often gets past 40 :shock: That's why the bushfires were so much fun a few summers ago, lots of dry, high temps and some killer winds. 
You're right though, they do complain about it


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 28, 2006)

The normal saying Fuscus is 'I like my women like I like my coffee, (either) black and strong (or white with sugar or any other varient). Although this hoodie is a little different (if you want to know what the back says go to t-shirthell.com)

The car is bigger then a Focus (maybe a side shot would have shown it better), its basically the sports package Falcon. The P was for probationary, meaning I couldn't legally drive it, cause I was slack and didn't get my Ps, when I was first 18. (Probationary license last for 3 years and has certain restrictions like power:weight ratio for cars and blood-alcohol limits, etc.) But talking about the Focus, I am waiting to see the new XR5, Ford is bringing out. Its a Focus with a 5 cyclinder turbo!


----------



## solitarydiver (Mar 28, 2006)

8) *This is me at the office *
I hope the pic works right I am not very good at this machine


----------



## herptrader (Mar 28, 2006)

Early this morning...


----------



## peterescue (Mar 28, 2006)

Cyborg said:


> Robbo by the angle of your tow line it looks like your being towed by a helicopter.



Nah, the lakes on the side of a hill.

ps, nostril trim time Daaavid!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 28, 2006)

hey herptrader....looks very similar to junglemads shot in the DIAMOND PYTHON OWNERS thread, he took a smashing pic of the grass and you of yr nose lol


----------



## herptrader (Mar 28, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> hey herptrader....looks very similar to junglemads shot in the DIAMOND PYTHON OWNERS thread, he took a smashing pic of the grass and you of yr nose lol





Yeah but the gecko, albeit that he is out of focus, is looking at you... and wondering if you are good to eat ;-) ;-)


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 28, 2006)

lol...  ...probably not with all the coffee, alcohol & M&Ms i consume....probably pickle the little fella!!!   

...am currentlycruising around yr website...i need stuff!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 29, 2006)

solitarydiver said:


> 8) *This is me at the office *
> I hope the pic works right I am not very good at this machine



Sorry, the batteries in my crystal ball have run out......which one are you ? :wink: 
blimey and who's the stunner on the left ? :shock:

Are you always in close proximity to pretty women in your job ?(and if yes) do you have any vacancies? :wink:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 29, 2006)

Awww...that gecko is cute!!


----------



## solitarydiver (Mar 29, 2006)

Moreliaman My work involves teaching pretty girls how to blow bubbles My Username is a slight hint and I am always looking for people to "Lighten The Load' heheheheh


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok I caved in, this is me and the misses in thailand a couple of years ago, Fanta Sea show in Phuket was great!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

cool pic....er...what exactly does yr shirt say...hehe


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

Virgina Blue - The fastest one way root! :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

You cant help yourself steve. Its either a ven or a deadly cat!!!!!


----------



## angua21 (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You're kidding right Angua?? It sits well above 30 for most of the summer and often gets past 40 :shock: That's why the bushfires were so much fun a few summers ago, lots of dry, high temps and some killer winds.
> You're right though, they do complain about it



no the fires were so bad because forestry were not allowed to manage their own forests in preparation for fire season.
it does get up near 40 i guess, once a year or so, and then only inthe last few years because of the drought.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

> You cant help yourself steve. Its either a ven or a deadly cat!!!!!



PMSL Got me..


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

hhmmmm.......hhmmmm....still looking for the pics of lily & kersten........... :cry:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol I'm back on page 5 or 6 or maybe 7 or 8 :lol: 

Hmmm Angua....I just moved here from the ACT, have lived there on and off for 14 years...and I was in Weston Creek for the fires. It was a 40 odd degree day, the winds were intense. And yes the forests weren't maintained as they should have been. But trust me, the weather was a big problem.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

Kris said:


> Ha! Found one with no ridiculous faces...but it was 3 in the morning, I was slightly inebriated and there was somone holding me in front of the camera.....oh well one out of three ain't bad.
> 
> C'mon Reptililian it's your turn....



OMG...there you are! and now here, again  

..........LILY.............


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

dang.....it didnt include yr pic @*%$#@ it


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn, there's 40 pages to go through! I'm not far after Kersten. Tiny pic of me. Shows off my shoulder blades well. Mum says they look like angel's wings!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

pmsl thank god for that! A sight as bad as that doesn't need to be broadcast too often Purps! :?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 29, 2006)

For a picture of me, just think of brad pitt..............................then bash him with an ugly stick about 37 times!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

ROFL BargainBucket. Me too, only you start with the Aussie comoonwealth games Brad Pitt first.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

> ROFL BargainBucket. Me too, only you start with the Aussie comoonwealth games Brad Pitt first.



HAHAHAHAHA

Come on Pete... Dont exaggerate, start with the guy he bashed the crap out of first, and then your getting warmer..

LOL kidding, like I can talk!


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 30, 2006)

Well i hit hardly any branches in my fall from the ugly tree, it was the huge boulder at the bottom that done most of the damage !


----------



## bubbaloush (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok about time i posted one of myself up, its from january and isnt the best pic at all but better then a pic thats 3years old!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice pic, do you have any with carrots? :wink:


----------



## cris (Mar 31, 2006)

I cant see any carrots so i could only assume their hidden somehow :? 

PS If you dont understand its to do with rabbits.


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

haha you guys cant help yourselfs someone will be booted soon hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## cris (Mar 31, 2006)

I dont understand what the problem is its completely rabbit related :wink:
Rabbits eat carrots didnt you know that.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 31, 2006)

alby said:


> haha you guys cant help yourselfs someone will be booted soon hahahahaha :lol:



Its all ok so far.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

No idea, but my three year old son found the second picture amusing...can't say that I did. I think I should have known better than to open this thread with the kids around by now.


----------



## longtom (Mar 31, 2006)

ha ha


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 31, 2006)

longtom said:


> this looks like a wellknowen herper does any one know him?????lol ha ha ha



hahahaha

A bikini shot ! 

Where's trueblue now ? He is going to love this!! 



edit note: changed quote to show the pic with the 'yukky' bits covered. Keeping it clean here.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

See I told you I look hot in pink, sdaji


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

Nobodys posted a picture of themselves in awhile! I'm new so I'll put this in..


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

bullshit thats so not u and least trueblue got a bikini


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

well hey! that other dude was in a bikini so i thought why not? lol


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

that is so me


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

I am extremely pleased to be able to confirm, that is indeed Ms April Hobbs pictured above :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Is that really you april :shock: , NINA !!, someones trying to steel your title.


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

hahahaha you dont get hotties like that loving snakes u got aNYMORE PICCYS :mrgreen:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

MrBredli...you're........psychic??


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I am extremely pleased to be able to confirm, that is indeed Ms April Hobbs pictured above :lol:



HOW DO U KNOW FOR SURE MR BREDI


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for the support dude!  x


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Is that really you april :shock: , NINA !!, someones trying to steel your title.



HAHAHA STOLE i think she just took the title i havent seen nins in a bikini yet


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

hes got a point :roll:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

okay.. who is nina?? and whats her title? lol, no idea


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

AprilHobbs said:


> hes got a point :roll:



hahah april hobs has been BUSTED FAKER !!!! HEHE BUT SHES STILL HOT WHO EVER IT IS :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

It's not her title anymore, it's yours :lol: 

Sorry Nina


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> It's not her title anymore, it's yours :lol:
> 
> Sorry Nina



haha youn dont evenknow if its her or not im protesting :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :!: :!:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

okay, so that first one was a professional photo, by a very talented photographer - heres another one then, me on the right - hardly any makeup (hence the visually attractive pimple on my head) and drunk as a skunk - sorry to disappoint yas but i dont photograph as well at a pub but i still love my reptiles - hey Mr B?!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok, i'll take April's pic when she comes to pick up her snake, then the title goes to April, happy?


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

HA, It definitely is me - i meant you have a point coz Mr. Bredli has seen other photos too but never met me..its kewl if yas dont believe me, im not some freak whos going to post a pic of a complete stranger - speshly just on a herp site! lol


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, April is a total herp freak, and i mean that in the nicest possible way :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

alby said:


> hahahaha you dont get hotties like that loving snakes u got aNYMORE PICCYS :mrgreen:



Wanna Bet


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Any more pics April?. I really really really love bikinis.

Nina?, Nina who?.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

> Nina?, Nina who?.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You're terrible Rob.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, yep ive got more photos but i think ive kicked up enough of a stink for one night - albys already protesting..hmm


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

maybe Mr B can confirm when i come visit him and TrueBlue can confirm when I come get my BHPs at the end of the year?  lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Ill be waiting, discont for bikini wearing customers.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Mar 31, 2006)

ha, for BHPs? how much discount. haha


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Haha.. the less material, the higher the discount, i would imagine..?


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Ill be waiting, discont for bikini wearing customers.



OK, I'll wear a strand or two of dental floss for an olive. What sort of discount should I expect??


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

You're doing notihng but turning me on Olive :wink:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi April 
Hows the male jungle doing 
Cheers Roger


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

> OK, I'll wear a strand or two of dental floss for an olive. What sort of discount should I expect??



Haha.. now tell me you didn't save my pic before you deleted it olive! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, yes mrbredli is right again.
olivehyra, if you do that YOU have to buy me an olive.!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

he didnt, I now for sure.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> > OK, I'll wear a strand or two of dental floss for an olive. What sort of discount should I expect??
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. now tell me you didn't save my pic before you deleted it olive! :lol:



I dont know how to  I'm just a simple country boy who gets distracted by all these computer thingies :?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know Olive...your avatar tells me that you're a hot 21 year old computer geek....isn't that how the avatar analysis works these days?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Did you want me to re-post it for you? :twisted: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Mar 31, 2006)

hey true blue...don't say you're gone...say you've knocked off for a smokoe...and you'll be back later on hey true blue..

a touch pissed..shhh!

so does this mean if i pick up my male jungle, you know the one you promised me from the next clutch, and i wear a bikini i get a discount?? i hope you have a strong stomach and a bucket mate!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I don't know Olive...your avatar tells me that you're a hot 21 year old computer geek....isn't that how the avatar analysis works these days?



I thought it was a reverse polar thing??? That would make me a hot 21 year old supermodel. Think Zoolander without the attitude :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Oooohhhhh I get it now. But I'm still confused about mine  I got the ugly, I got the younger (Siouxsie's in her 50's now I think)....but I can't quite figure out the man bit....it's the damned boobs that screw it up every time :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Ha ha ha, junglemad, please dont!. the price will go up.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

men can have them.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Ha ha ha, junglemad, please dont!. the price will go up.


 I'm thinking this is not an equal market  It might be worth my while to "hire" some bikini clad female to purchase snakes off Mr. Blue???


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

You're right Magpie, I should learn to embrace my man boobs


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

olive,- thats cheating.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> olive,- thats cheating.



Why?? Its a win win situation.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

good point, but if purchaser has to hire bikini girls, they must be wearing mrbedlis version.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

hey roger! charlies great! nice to put a face to a name now  

I think you guys should all hire me to purchase your animals :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 1, 2006)

Are there any bikinis with no threads in them??? oop i mean threads with no bikinis in them :twisted: :lol:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

would that get a bhp for free ya reckon? :roll:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 1, 2006)

:?


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

quite possible.


----------



## newtosnakes (Apr 1, 2006)

I HAD to post on here, there were 666 posts on this thread and that is a BAAAAAD number..... :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 1, 2006)

My birthday is in April, wish i was


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

ha ha ha, i wish i was too.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 1, 2006)

Someone is trying to steal my 'title'? I have one word to say...

Meh.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> Someone is trying to steal my 'title'? I have one word to say...
> 
> Meh.



Meh?? :?


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 1, 2006)

meh


----------



## Jacob (Apr 1, 2006)

meh


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh poor Olive....I'll put you out of your metaphorical misery. "Meh" is a sound which is supposed to signify a person's lack of interest in something. Or just a general malaise.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Note the use of the word "supposed" :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2006)

> My birthday is in April, wish i was



:shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh poor Olive....I'll put you out of your metaphorical misery. "Meh" is a sound which is supposed to signify a person's lack of interest in something. Or just a general malaise.



Direct me to a dictionary which contains such a "word" please.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

AH HAH! I said SOUND not word you pedantic little prude


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> AH HAH! I said SOUND not word you pedantic little prude



Nina said word.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh Olive....Olive, Olive, Olive....you really should know better than this by now :wink: :lol:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

you guys are still going?? lol :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

No, we're not :wink: It's an optical illusion.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

ha, youre a comedian


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Really? Wel there you go guys, I can give up the hard slog as a mother now


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Really? Wel there you go guys, I can give up the hard slog as a mother now



Hard slog????? sipping on lattes, doing lunch with the girls, shopping, watching Jesus (pron. heyzeus)clean the pool, and quickly ordering takeaway before hubby gets home. Poor thing you :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Busted  I don't know how I keep it all together....I just live for the moment when Jesus turns up with his sexy Merv Mo and winks and me and says...."I have come to clean ze pool"


----------



## Magpie (Apr 1, 2006)

> Hard slog????? sipping on lattes, doing lunch with the girls, shopping, watching Jesus (pron. heyzeus)clean the pool, and quickly ordering takeaway before hubby gets home. Poor thing you



Don't drink latte, hate "doing lunch" with anyone, besides my youngest needs to be in bed by 12:30 or he's a terror, don't like shopping and have no money, our pool guy is fat, 50 and bald and I cook 6 nights a week. Still beats working for a living though.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Pmsl Magpie....somehow your scenario sounds closer to my reality. Except that mine don't have daytime naps anymore :cry:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Magpie said:


> > Hard slog????? sipping on lattes, doing lunch with the girls, shopping, watching Jesus (pron. heyzeus)clean the pool, and quickly ordering takeaway before hubby gets home. Poor thing you
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink latte, hate "doing lunch" with anyone, besides my youngest needs to be in bed by 12:30 or he's a terror, don't like shopping and have no money, our pool guy is fat, 50 and bald and I cook 6 nights a week. Still beats working for a living though.



Sounds like you need to fire the pool guy and get some ritalin :wink:


----------



## jimbo (Apr 1, 2006)

well heres me after i finally found out how to resize pictures lol.


----------



## nigmax (Apr 1, 2006)

Stevo said:


> My birthday is in April, wish i was



Thats disgusting Paul :evil: can't believe i didn't think of it first :twisted:


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 1, 2006)

none of my radio face yet he he he he he he


----------



## snakegal (Apr 1, 2006)

*me....*

Here's me about a year ago.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

got any in a bikini snakegal?.


----------



## jaser (Apr 1, 2006)

thought i'd jump on the bandwagon.

Make poverty history, ummm save the wales.. and alllllll that Jazzzzzz


----------



## jaser (Apr 1, 2006)

ooops i need to resize


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 1, 2006)

oh and this is just because well i am evil http://www.aussiepythons.org/index....&start=0&sid=d9c285b8c2cd8fdd5e1cbf9edaf51e4a

5th pic down top right  souly i supposably have bullet proof windows bring it on :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah well, look nothing like that anymore, so MEH!

although i look bad, at least sdaji in the last two photos looks like he is wearing lipstick


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

cats out of the bag now so here ya go, updated


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2006)

That's Souly, with the handbag, for those of you that don't know him


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Souly, any chance of a bigger pic? Or did Zoe size it for you?


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

thats straight from your email to aps mate...........you need to resize before you send me emails, too busy with expo things to have time to resize photos. 

should we get zo to put up a pick of you from xmas time now afro??


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

plus it is more life like this way


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm too busy doing YOUR work to resize pics to send to you ya sod! Take your own pics next time instead of having relations with that chicken you seem to like so much. Just remember some of the pics I have of you guys too


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

my face is already up there, what is there to lose anymore? 

and this is a family site, GFAC needs to be on those 'other' sites


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 1, 2006)

ok here's mine.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 1, 2006)

..


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 2, 2006)

resized DrOsteo


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 2, 2006)

ta mate


----------



## Snoozie (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay...this is one of me trying to look serious (and not succeeding) :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hottest member on the site.. :wink: (Frogster)






*Sorry Neph heh


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 2, 2006)

well you want me here i am


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 2, 2006)

too bad you die at the end of the movie 

and vasilli is stilla better shot


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

Didn't realise there were so many hotties on APS, definately need more bikini shots though eh Rob.....LOL We need to bring back some of the old hotties like Bry and Pinkie, at least spunky vat69 is still with us.......


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 2, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Didn't realise there were so many hotties on APS, definately need more bikini shots though eh Rob.....LOL We need to bring back some of the old hotties like Bry and Pinkie, at least spunky vat69 is still with us.......



 How you doin'? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

Much better now.......  :lol:


----------



## solitarydiver (Apr 2, 2006)

Still got the TIE collection hehehehehe


----------



## solitarydiver (Apr 2, 2006)

AND snakegal You look sensational even without a wetsuit oooopppsss


----------



## beknluke (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, ok!! Now, I'm sorry to do this to ya girls, but me and my hairy butt is DEFINITELY the hottest out there 

Whadda yas think??? 






Bex


----------



## pugsly (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL

Cute shot, no way im going back through 50 pages to look for what people look like! can they all be copied and put into the rogues gallery??!


----------



## beknluke (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Pugs 
I was trying my best to put on my sexiest pose. I may not have had a bikini or a mini on, and my tongues not poking out, but I reckon I look sh1t hot in it!!!!
:lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 2, 2006)

pugsly said:


> LOL
> 
> Cute shot, no way im going back through 50 pages to look for what people look like! can they all be copied and put into the rogues gallery??!



pugsley.....that is a BRILLIANT idea....how bout doing the pm thing to someone with the magic wand....

beknluke....that pic is just waaaaayyyyyyy too cute!


----------



## beknluke (Apr 2, 2006)

Awww shucks PFT - I'm blushing!!
I just KNEW I was too sexy to be true!!! 
:lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 2, 2006)

well....i think im cute too....in fact, im gunna have a shot at the 'title' !!!!! .......


----------



## beknluke (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh!! We have a winner kids!!
Look at that Macleans smile  
And those BEAUTIFUL green eyes - your flash works wonders 
Wow, it's official, PFT is THE SEXIEST bit of ass on this site!!!
:lol:
I'll mail you the crowl alrighty??
:lol:
Bex


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 2, 2006)

im sorry....couldnt resist....    
some folk out there would choose your lovely long locks over my short sleek look any day but hey.... beauty is in the eye of the beholder...  

all i can say is carrots to the bikinis! .....actually i have something interesting on apples and grapes.....gimme a minute......


----------



## beknluke (Apr 2, 2006)

:lol:
I love it!


----------



## hugsta (Apr 3, 2006)

We all know you're a big spunk already Bex, you don't need to tease us with more pics.....;-)


----------



## beknluke (Apr 3, 2006)

Hehehehe


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

finally found it Bex....

Apples & Wine 

Women are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. 

Most men don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they sometimes take the apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy to get. The apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right man to come along, the one who is brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree. 

Now Men - men are like a fine wine. They begin as grapes, and it's up to women to stomp the $hit out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with. 

Share this with all the good apples and grapes you know.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 5, 2006)

Late Post I know But but here to help the Girl to Guy Ratio


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

ok..... calm down Mr Bredli and True Blue!!!


----------



## Yayo (Apr 12, 2006)

lets flog a dead horse


----------



## jessop (Jul 17, 2006)

Bump! for all us newcomers... :lol:


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 17, 2006)

here is a picture of me :S


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 17, 2006)

here is a picture of me :S


----------



## Earthling (Jul 17, 2006)

Heres two photos hope their not tooooooooooooooooooooo late.

First one of me in my drugs, sex and rock and roll days( not necesarilly in that order). Not that long ago!

Second shot of me doing other things a bit more socially acceptable that i really love.


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry about the multiple posts... computer was messing with my head


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a pic if me....I am watching YOU!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 18, 2006)

well im here now, may as well post another pic


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotta put a new pic up (i might look a little different in the rogues gallery)
this one was taken bout 3 nights ago at about 3ish in the morning so i might look kinda tired.


----------



## Honeypython (Jul 18, 2006)

*Me *

Hiya,

This has been great to put some faces to the names - what an attractive bunch we are!

The first picture is of me on my bike (im on the right) - GSXR 600

The second is when I went to America to do Animal Control and we caught lots of these little devils! Once they got to this size, people just toss them out on the street!!!

Honeypython


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 18, 2006)

I spose I've had a good laugh at you guys  so its only fair I put a pic of my ugly head on here for you to laugh at. :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Jul 18, 2006)

Jimmy you're much scarier these days


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jul 18, 2006)

This is me recording our last CD with my band Night Train.


----------



## Earthling (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats a good pick Ssssssnakeman. Crazy bugger. :lol: 

Nice bike Honeypython. Gotta love the gsxr

Jimmy the kid what happened to the eyebrow ring?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 18, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Jimmy you're much scarier these days



Thanks Zo im trying to be as scary as possible rawr lol (should see me new body mods their scary).



Earthling said:


> Jimmy the kid what happened to the eyebrow ring?



I still have it just dont have any tops or bottoms for it so its just a bar in there at the moment. I'm surpirsed its stayed in as long as it has.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 18, 2006)

> should see me new body mods their scary



Body Mods!?! Like what? WAIT.....is it G rated? :lol:


----------



## ex1dic (Jul 18, 2006)

saving the best till last HA! aka newcomer


----------



## expansa1 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't want to shock anyone with my face so I thought I'd put in a shot from behind as well.




Expansa1


----------



## wil (Jul 18, 2006)

*Here i am*

Here i am!


----------



## lilith (Aug 17, 2006)

This is me.....Don't scream!


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

me and my misso

nick


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

my re- size is apparently still rooted.

nick


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

about 50 metres under ground in small cave and me ontop of Mt Beerwah..


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 17, 2006)

me bein a silly goose


----------



## raist (Aug 17, 2006)

*raist*

Jumping on the bandwagon. Myself and my bride to be..





hard at work at my new job - testing bathtubs.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE: raist*

haha, was just checkin out some of the new pics and come across mine, the picture has changed to a pic of one of my snakes :lol: ,
I new i wasnt that good looken but bloody hell mods i cant help it you didnt have to change it :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE: raist*

weird............it says this thread is 51 pages long......but i try and look at page 50 it tells me no posts exist for this topic !!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RE: raist*



Moreliaman said:


> weird............it says this thread is 51 pages long......but i try and look at page 50 it tells me no posts exist for this topic !!!



Doesnt that annoy ya, having to flick through 3 pages at a time just to read a post like this one :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

BUMP...her ya go moreliaman


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 19, 2006)

BUMP... there ya go tx


----------

